# Sticky  Ask A Pharmacist Board - PLEASE READ



## ~ Chux ~

This board has been changed to "read only", hopefully just temporarily, though you can still search the board for previous replies.

If you have any questions re. medication, please contact your nearest pharmacist who should be able to help you.

Chux


----------

